# single 1745



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

homemade shooter, single 1745 with rayshot pouch and marble size stone as ammo, shooting active style resulted in a cracking neck break shot from about 15 paces.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NIce shot, love that natural, perfect!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot! Im very impressed that you shot him with an active shooting style as well.

Rocks.. The ammo of......... Ill just let Charles say it 

SMS


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shot and nice shooter !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting, prefer lead myself, but each to their own, ammo of opportunity.

Cheers Allan


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, Alan I only shoot quarry at close range, and have found stones to be devastatingly effective at this range in spite of irregular shape, so for me stones are ammo of choice, saying that I've never used lead as ammo so can't compare the two, in my inexperience the only advantage I can see would be a truer flight at longer range due to a more uniform shape, is this the case or do you favour lead for another reason?cheers Tom.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice shooting and nice rabbit.

Really like that natural too. Very clean smooth look.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Tom,

In truth I favour lead simply for the consistency of ballistics of different consistent weights for different distances.

Although for my own reasons no one will ever get to see me on video.

I can using my "guided" lead filled hex nuts, "hammer" 6 X 3 inch flat head corrugated iron roofing nails, just tap started. Flat into 2 inch thick pine board, from over 10 to 15 meters, in 6 shots, rarely a 7th required.
With my pension status, any such video on Youtube, would eventually come back and bite me on the posterior with quite devastating financial consequences, if you get my drift.

If you thoroughly check my signature block, you will see I am at the upper end of "usual" band strengths, and percentage of stretch, along with ammo weight shot.

So I guess, I go for overkill, rather than ever go for underkill of anything.

In addition, I am generally extremely accurate; simply from being retired, with hours to practice; with an exception judgment of distance from years of experience in the field.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

GHT said:


> Thanks guys, Alan I only shoot quarry at close range, and have found stones to be devastatingly effective at this range in spite of irregular shape, so for me stones are ammo of choice, saying that I've never used lead as ammo so can't compare the two, in my inexperience the only advantage I can see would be a truer flight at longer range due to a more uniform shape, is this the case or do you favour lead for another reason?cheers Tom.


All are effective Tom! I recommend you try shoot some Lead the feeling of the impact in comparison to other projectiles is vastly different! Some of the Lead balls I shoot seem really slow in flight yet punch huge holes in the old Apple tree at the end of my garden! The difference in mass between a stone of equal size would be large I imagine.. Only problem I could see would be the *single 1745 would not chuck the large 14mm lead to very high speeds...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CATAPULT-SLINGSHOT-LEAD-AMMO-APPROX-14mm-PACK-OF-50-/110995897048?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item19d7defad8


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Unfortunately the only rabbits in Thailand are sold as pets in the markets.

And danged if I will buy one, tie it's back legs, shoot it from 10 paces.

Then put it on my motor scooter, take it across the river Kwaii; and set up a bogus "hunting" shot; for a one that got away as someone's pet, which I spotted on a ride.

As this is just not me, or in my character.

In my saying this, I am not for one second ever suggesting this has, to my knowledge, ever occurred on this forum.

Therefore my deepest appologies to anyone in even the slightest offended, if they took my comment the wrong way.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes on BCluxors comment.

You would need in tubes 20/40's looped at a min; preferably 30/60's looped; and both drawn ideally to 500% minus relaxed rubber.

As this gives a flattish trajectory, over the hunting ranges we are speaking of here.

With my own rigs believe it or not, 20 gram lead, from 8.5 to 10 meters, only a few mm above center of forks; consequently 15 gram leads, or my sharpened steel bolt cuts, or my 12mm lead etc, are as one would expect, center of forks shots to 15 meters plus

Despite my signature block I draw latex to 550%, TBG to 560%, and looped tubes to 570/575%; for identical to the mm ballistics.
Given latex is proved the fastest, therefore all the others need an edge in additional stretch, to catch up.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OK ... I will say it: Stones, the ammo of champions!

I really like this one. For me, this is about as pure as it gets. A natural fork, shooting stones, taking a rabbit. I love it. Very nice indeed!

As for weight difference, stones have about the same density as glass. In some units or other, glass has a density of 2.4 - 2.8, whereas lead comes in at 11.35 in the same units. But the nice thing about stones is that they are available free everywhere.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice shooting, but I'm surprised at the single 1745!! I shoot single 3060's, I'm not sure I'd go hunting with them though??


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice shot


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

wombat said:


> Nice shooting, but I'm surprised at the single 1745!! I shoot single 3060's, I'm not sure I'd go hunting with them though??


I feel the same way. 
I tried 1745 single before but they just did not cut it with heavier ammo.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your detailed advise and comments guys, much appreciated, I may experiment with some lead soon. I stand by the single 1745 , I have tried double and single tbg in various tapers, various sizes of dankung tubes, pseudo tapered tubes, looped tubes, and dub dub, and by far I find single 1745 the most suitable and effective for me at my favoured range.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

really nice shooter and a great looking bunny


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GHT said:


> Thanks for your detailed advise and comments guys, much appreciated, I may experiment with some lead soon. I stand by the single 1745 , I have tried double and single tbg in various tapers, various sizes of dankung tubes, pseudo tapered tubes, looped tubes, and dub dub, and by far I find single 1745 the most suitable and effective for me at my favoured range.


Good for you! I am pleased that you have experimented to find what suits you best. I think that is what we all should do. There is no single recipe that works for everyone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice work. I haven't tried any of the Chinese tubes yet. But look forward to it. Some of those small stones weigh more than people realize and carry a good amount of energy.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks again for the positive feedback guys.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet shot, shooter, and shootee! I am a fan of tubes also but I have only started working with singles recently. They are surprisingly snappy but I have to stick with loops for the heavier ammo. Marbles and 3/8steel has been awesome on singles, but like you i am shooting at closer ranges. Hope it tasted great!
Be well,
SF


----------

